# Lemongrass Partial Tiger Stripes



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

okay, i have not finished playing with tiger stripes obviously  am still quite obsessed with them.. and this won't be my last one..







scented with lemongrass eo. colorants were cellini yellow mica + yellow oxide for the yellow, td for white, and activated charcoal for black.
the stripes are a bit too heavy for my liking. perhaps next time i should concentrate more on making them thinner.

thanks for looking..

ETA: i think it's worth mentioning that this soap was heavily inspired by Alprinceton's soap: Africa
Thank you Al, for the inspiration..


----------



## Tienne (Feb 22, 2014)

I understand perfectly why you love tigerstripes. Those soaps are bloody gorgeous and that yellow is to die for!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 22, 2014)

With that intense yellow I think it almost needs the stripes to be "heavy". I like it, nice job!


----------



## newbie (Feb 22, 2014)

They are beautiful! I agree with Pepsi Girl about the heavier stripes working better with the vibrancy of the yellow. 

Holy Mackerel, that yellow!!! Cellini yellow- I have to go seek that out. Does it show up in the lather? It would be worth, if it does. Love it.


----------



## giddyforgilda (Feb 22, 2014)

All I can say is wow, this are really beautiful!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 22, 2014)

Absolutely Gorgeous. I would not be done with tiger stripes either when they look like this


----------



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks guys 

@newbie.. yep, cellini yellow mica is a beautiful color. i got mine from coastal scents. i did add a dash of yellow oxide (also from coastal) to achiev a stronger, slightly darker yellow. and nope, it doesn't affect lather. been using this colorant for some time now


----------



## lsg (Feb 22, 2014)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 22, 2014)

You guys are so talented.  I can't even imagine how this was achieved.


----------



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> You guys are so talented.  I can't even imagine how this was achieved.



it is actually not that hard. what i did, i put my mold at a slightly elevated angle (45 degree or something), and start pouring the base color (yellow). then, with the stripes part, you just alternate by pouring on the long side of your mold, one color after another. you can also use a cardboard if you wish. if your mold is tall, you won't need a cardboard. to top it off, pour the rest of the base color on top of the stripes. that's it! HTH


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 22, 2014)

Gosh thats pretty. I think they look more like zebra stripes than tiger stripes, and I like them all the more for that.


----------



## Tienne (Feb 22, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> You guys are so talented.  I can't even imagine how this was achieved.



Here's a video that'll show you how. Seven's soap is much prettier, but  the technique is the same. By the way, now that the secret has been  revealed to you, we have a rule here that says you are now obligated to  make the soap within thirty days and post the pics to the forum to prove  it. Thirty days! ... and the countdown starts now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX-uLftdS_Y

Hahaha, just kidding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There is no rule, I'm just yanking your chain... but we still love pics!


----------



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

thank you, Tienne for posting that link to the video. yes, that is exactly what i did


----------



## soapcakes (Feb 22, 2014)

This is so pretty, love the vibrant contrasts!


----------



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

soapcakes said:


> This is so pretty, love the vibrant contrasts!



thank you, Cee.. i'm a big fan of yer blog! nice to see you here


----------



## soapcakes (Feb 22, 2014)

Aw, thanks Seven, I'm so happy you enjoy the blog!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Here's a video that'll show you how. Seven's soap is much prettier, but  the technique is the same. By the way, now that the secret has been  revealed to you, we have a rule here that says you are now obligated to  make the soap within thirty days and post the pics to the forum to prove  it. Thirty days! ... and the countdown starts now.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX-uLftdS_Y
> 
> ...




Challenge accepted (joke or no joke!)


----------



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

lpstephy85 said:


> Challenge accepted (joke or no joke!)



yay! okay now you have thirty days to do this challenge. and the time is set from... now


----------



## Tienne (Feb 22, 2014)

Tienne's Soap Challenge!!! Yay!! On your marks, set, GO!!  

Dammit, I guess I have to join in too then, huh? (Didn't quite think that one through.) Oh well, off we go!


----------



## seven (Feb 22, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Tienne's Soap Challenge!!! Yay!! On your marks, set, GO!!
> 
> *Dammit, I guess I have to join in too then, huh?* (Didn't quite think that one through.) Oh well, off we go!



yes you do, my dear


----------



## MTAngler (Feb 22, 2014)

Pretty impressive....very nice work.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my, that is simply stunning!  I love the colors and the contrast.  Truly inspirational!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 22, 2014)

It's very beautiful! I love the bright yellow and the stripes.


----------



## vidahlia (Feb 22, 2014)

That is some gorgeous soap!


----------



## osso (Feb 22, 2014)

Great looking soap!


----------



## clhigh29 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm no artist, but I think if you went thinner on the black/white stripes, it would throw the balance with the yellow off some.  Love the yellow, but there's a lot of it.  I LOVE your soap and think it's perfect as is.  I'll confess and say I hope to replicate it in my own way.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## paillo (Feb 22, 2014)

Totally gorgeous, and the yellow is indeed to die for. I am just totally blown away by the explosion of creativity on the forum, whether it's from new soapers or veterans. Just totally amazing. (Shrinks into corner because mine can't compare in beauty )


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 23, 2014)

Love the energy in that soap!


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, those are sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## seven (Feb 23, 2014)

thanks guys.. and yes i totally agree with the stripes being thinner. that was what i intended. gotta be careful next time with the pouring


----------



## neeners (Feb 23, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!!  I love the thickness of the stripes on the vibrant yellow.


----------



## seven (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks all


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

How the heck did I miss this one? Gorgeous (as always). :clap:


----------



## Jeanea (Feb 26, 2014)

Outstanding beauty. I did my first tiger stripe today, I hope it's half as gorgeous as this.


----------



## seven (Feb 26, 2014)

^^

i can't wait for you to cut yours! dying to see the inside. please don't tease us like this so often


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm just in love with the colors you choose


----------



## lanafana (Mar 3, 2014)

That is really beautiful


----------



## Lildlege1 (Mar 8, 2014)

They are beautiful!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Be Love (Mar 16, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! These are so striking! I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## seven (Mar 16, 2014)

thank youuussss


----------



## Saponista (Mar 16, 2014)

They are beautiful, I'm always so jealous of your creations seven.


----------



## Spicey477 (Mar 22, 2014)

Le sigh. Perfectly vibrant and gorgeous!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh my, so beautiful!


----------



## seven (Mar 22, 2014)

thanks ladies.. i am in love with this one as well


----------

